# Hello! 4th ICSI - High Sperm DNA Fragmentation - Any advice?



## juniper35 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello Ladies,
I've found FF so helpful throughout the past few years so thought I'd finally find the courage to post!

I've been TTC for 3yrs and I'm currently in the 2WW following our 4th ICSI cycle. I'm not very hopeful as we have just had our worst cycle to date with only 2 average morulas available to transfer on D5.

We have tried ICSI, IMSI, various tests and antibiotics for DH with Dr Ramsay, no booze, vitamins, healthy diets, varicocele repair, synchronized sperm retrieval with ICSI and finally frozen testicular sperm with ICSI!

My DH has high DNA fragmentation ranging from 46% highest to 27% lowest (he's had many tests!). 

Each cycle (apart from the 1st) we've only had 1 good quality blast to transfer and a couple of morulas that reach blast on day 6 but are poor quality so unable to freeze.
On my last cycle (SSR) we had to freeze all after fertilization due to high progesterone. I got pregnant on the following FET but sadly had a MMC at 10 weeks due to chromosomal issues - devastated! So close but so far!

Fast forward to this cycle... from 13 mature eggs only 6 fertilized with the frozen sperm, 5 grade 1 embryos on day 3, then 1 cavitating morula and 1 v early blast on day 5. Both transferred but not hopeful as from early am to the pm they hardly progressed at all. Plus my progesterone level was slightly raised at trigger again despite steroids! We did assisted hatching on day 3 as we were hoping to NGS biopsy any blasts on day 5 and freeze but obviously they didn't make it that far! Not sure what went so wrong this time - the frozen sperm (1st time using this) or the assisted hatching or ??

I really felt that the testicular sperm was the way to go as we tested this on the day and it was only 14% (DNA frag), but after this not sure what to think anymore!

Does anyone have any advice on what we can try or whats worked for them with similar male factor issues like ours? Anyone tried MACS?
Also any clinic/ DR recommendations would be very welcome for these issues as although my clinic are great I'm keen to get some second opinions.

Thanks so much for reading and any advice is greatly appreciated! x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello  Great to see you posting 

There is some information about sperm defrag in the Immunes FAQ I think and also maybe the Male Factors section.

I’m really sorry for your loss  

Xxx


----------



## juniper35 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Cloudy,
Thanks so much for responding and for the warm welcome.
I'll check those out!

Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

No problem if you are struggling to find them let me know and I will post you some links  

Xxx


----------

